# CaNO3 instead of KNO3



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

My chemistry skills suck. I just picked up some CaNO3, How should I dose this as a replacement for KNO3?

Given the loss of the potassium, I'm assuming at that point that dosing K2SO4 becomes a requirement, or is there enough to balance out in the KHPO4?

I'm struggling to figure this out, so any help would be much appreciated.

and to be more clear - I don't just suck at chem, it makes my brain hurt.

ideally I want to set up macro and micros on an auto-dosing setup, so I can just measure, mix, refill and forget.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend using calcium nitrate Ca(NO3)2 to dose nitrates; you will be increasing your GH at the same time.

Usually, KNO3 and KH2PO4 (or K2HPO4) provide enough potassium, but sometimes people supplement with K2SO4 if they are seeing potassium deficiencies.

Without KNO3, you will probably start to see potassium deficiencies, so K2SO4 will be required.

If you still want to use Ca(NO3)2, just dose at half the *molar* dosage of KNO3 (this does not mean you can just halve the weight....)

If you still want to use it, and need help with the calculations, then I will work through them.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah, that was my worry... that it would mess up the GH, but i figured I'd grab it while I was there...

So if KNO3 isnt avail due to stupid regulations, what are people using to dose for nitrates?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

fish poop, lol. This thread made me dizzy. An easy source of nitrates is fish poop


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

df001 said:


> yeah, that was my worry... that it would mess up the GH, but i figured I'd grab it while I was there...
> 
> So if *KNO3 isnt avail due to stupid regulations*, what are people using to dose for nitrates?


What...? That's news to me.

If you want KNO3, I sell it. I also sell trace mix.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

IIRC, and if anyone knows better please correct me, is that its still available (Read legal for sale) however due to regulations NRCAN require anyone selling it to be registered etc as its considered a "restricted component" ergo most retailers wont carry it, as the hassle isn't worth it, when for most people CaNO3 will work.

http://www.nrcan.gc.ca/minerals-metals/explosives/components/3668


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, as long as you don't look too shady, I don't mind selling to you


----------

